# Will and Grace



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

who watches this? over here in the UK the final series has just started but im aware it finished last week in the US, what happened?? am so upset its finishin i love that show


----------



## MACActress (May 22, 2006)

I am so upset it's over =( I saw the series finale last week, but I wouldn't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## Lalli (May 22, 2006)

nooooo tell me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i wont even be here for the finale i neva get a chance to watch it because of my exam revision pleaseeeeeee


----------



## kalikutes (May 29, 2006)

OK ill tell you!!!!
so grace has a dream of what life would be like if she stayed with will and raised the baby.  leo shows up and expresses his love for her and she finally tells him that she is pregnant with his baby.  she decides to go with leo instead of stay with will.  they move to rome for a year and then move back to ny.  two years go by and will & grace have not spoken. will and vince now live together and have a baby boy named ben that they had through a surogate mother. with wills spermies.
will & grace still are not speaking. its wills birthday and jack and karen try to find a way to get them together again. so karen calls will and tells him jack is in the hospital cause he broek all the bones in his body. jack calls grace and tells her karen is in the hospital because she broek all the bones in her body.  so will & grace go to the hospital and see each other. they decide to go have some "cafeteria cake" to celebrate wills birthday. they hang out and realize how much they miss each other. while all this is going on, jack and karen go to lunch and find out that karen is now broek. all the money stan gave her for her divorce settlement was borrowed so she has nothing. at the same time during this while karen is trying to figure out what is wrong with her credit card beverly leslie walks in and propositions jack because him and his "assistant" have parted ways.  later when theyre hanging out with will & grace jack tells everyone about how beverly leslie propositioned him. the only person that doesnt find that funny is karen because she sees it as an open door to get some money. so she convinces jack that he must now be with beverly to help her financially just like she did for him all those years.  jack doesnt like the idea and finally karen tells him its ok if he doesnt want to be with beverly.  so jack decides to leave beverly and right after beverly dies when he goes out to the balcony and hes taken over the edge by a gust of wind.  so all the money beverly had goes to jack.  fast forward 20 years. jack and karen now live together, they have become the new version of will & grace.  will and graces kids meet when they go off to college. turns out they fall in love and get married. which brings will & grace back together again considering they hadnt spoken for 20 years.  its a really funny plot which you just have to see!!! if you go to nbc.com and go to the will & grace site they have the episode so you can watch it online. its funnier then it sounds. the plot wasnt the greatest but it was so funny that it didnt matter. it was just one of those "what are the odds of that happening" kind of plots. see it if you can!
the funniest thing to me was how everyone is aging but yet karen always looks the same. lol


----------



## cookies (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohmygosh, I can't believe that was how it ended! I'll have to watch the season finale after my exams are over....thanks for typing that out!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 9, 2006)

I love that fuckin show.  im so glad you wrote this !!! hahah Karens a trip!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 3, 2006)

i LOVE watchin will and grace, cant believe its ending! there are will and grace repeats on LivingTV channel


----------

